# C++ builder virus



## chariten (9. Mai 2003)

Hi, 
kann mir jemand beim programmieren eines kleinen virus helfen?
Ich geh auf ein BG und im zweiten halbjahr wird von uns verlangt ohne jegliche vorkenntinsse ein virus zu programmieren. was das programm auslöst, ist eigentlich egal nur soll der mit  C++ builder erstellt werden. 
Kann mir da jemand bitte helfen?  
thx.

mfg
chariten


----------



## Tobiasm (9. Mai 2003)

1) Du gehst doch nicht wirklich davon aus, dass Dir hier jemand hilft, einen Virus zu programmieren? Ich meine, Dein BG in Ehren, aber das kann jeder sagen.

2) Ein Virus in C++? Kratz, kratz... hm, das geht gar nicht bzw. nur mit ziemlichen Verrenkungen. Der Grund ist einfach: C++ ist eine Hochsprache, deren Source man nicht einfach in eine Exe schreiben kann, sondern ihn erst kompilieren muss. Das einzige was ginge, dass man eine Befehlsabfolge in C++ schreibt, diese durch den Compiler jagt und dann die Ausgabe in die Exe schreibt (aber auch dazu braucht man Assembler, weil immer noch was anpassen muss). Auch die Möglichkeit, dass man ein Programm in C++ schreibt, dass etwas in eine Exe, ein Word-Dokument oder sonst irgendwas schreibt, gillt nicht wirklich, weil dann ist ja nur der Dateizugriff in C++ geschrieben, der Rest in sonst einer Sprache.
Ach Makroviren o.ä. gehen nicht, weil C++ nun mal keine Makrosprache ist. 
Bleiben nur Würmer, aber auch da hast Du Dein Kämpfen.

3) Du meinst nicht zufällig ein speicherresidentes Programm, dass sich in eine Systemfunktion einklinkt aber sich sonst nicht verbreitet?

4) Nach dem, was ich hier gerade geschrieben habe, kann ich mir Deine Version irgendwie schwer vorstellen, da ich nicht glaube, dass ein Lehrer so eine Aufgabe stellt, und das mit so wenig Erfahrung von eurer Seite.

MfG

Tobias

[edit]Formulierung geändert[/edit]


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Mai 2003)

Virencoding wird hier in keinem Fall
unterstützt.

Ob das nun eine Wissenschafftliche Studie, vom Lehrere aufgegebene Arbeit, oder VirenCoding For Peace ist.

[closed]


----------

